# I got banned from Gamespot. Guess what i was banned for



## Painguy (Nov 17, 2010)

I basically quoted the "I am 12 & what is this" meme. Then i got modded for being under aged....plz tell me there is something wrong here. Either a mod hated my guts or they just don't know the internet. I mean...i sure as hell dont look 12 if they took the time to check my blog, but oh well. Im appealing the ban, but im kinda confused. w/e only time will tell if everything is straightened out. whats the stupidest ban u've ever heard off?


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

most forums will do this, but gamespot/gamefaqs are the worst about it. There's some rule somewhere saying you need to be at least 13 to register and use the forums. Gamespot/GameFAQ mods will pretty much ban you even if you joke about it.

In fact they are probably some of the worst moderators on the Internet.

They'll ban you for whatever reason they want.



Spoiler


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 17, 2010)

lol good you deserve it using a meme in gamespot  you should know better


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

well it's just shitspot, guess you can guess I been banned there too


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 17, 2010)

You doing it wrong, obviously.


----------



## Painguy (Nov 17, 2010)

omg that gamefaq thing is for realz? lol

yeah i mean i knew GS is pretty bad with stuff like this, but I honestly wasn't expecting something stupid like this lol. @Arnold, haha well now that you mention it i guess ur right haha. anyone else got some stupid moderation stories?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

Since you asked I think my last post there was something liek "That's idioted, would rather eat chicken figgets instead o.O!" I got a suspension so I think I called the mod a prick and then he said my ass would be banned and lo and behold I was! Forum's a joke, I woulda taken a warning or something but a week suspension for clowning? lulz


----------



## Painguy (Nov 17, 2010)

hahaha dude that is pure win. the dude is prick haha, i mean seriously...what kind of moderation is that?


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

Fair, next.
Also, Gamespot sucks, use GameFAQs.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 17, 2010)

so you got banned for attempting to troll

umad.jpg


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 17, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> so you got banned for attempting to troll
> 
> umad.jpg


User has been banned for this post.

Reason: Memes on the internet.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't been banned, but I have received more than one warning. They are *extremely* conservative. Probably more than any other forum I have ever seen on the internet.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use to visit their forum back in the day. You had to be careful what you could say there. Not as bad as gamefaqs but spot could be strict if you trolled to hard. Luckily I just got tired of it and eventually ended up here.


----------



## blitzer320 (Nov 17, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I use to visit their forum back in the day. You had to be careful what you could say there. Not as bad as gamefaqs but spot could be strict if you trolled to hard. Luckily I just got tired of it and eventually ended up here.



"GBAtemp where all the gamespot forum rejects go"
no offence GBAtemp and dinofan01 just funny how you said that, like this was your last resort lol


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> so you got banned for attempting to troll
> 
> umad.jpg



Actually he got banned for being an underage user. GF/GS's ToS explicitly states that even joking that you are under 13 will get you banned.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

GameSpot blows.

I read it as GameStop.

GameFAQs blows.

They did you a favor.

That's a stupid meme.

Never heard it before in my life.


----------



## Painguy (Nov 17, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Actually he got banned for being an underage user. GF/GS's ToS explicitly states that even joking that you are under 13 will get you banned.


not rly
"You must be at least 13 years old to register for the Service. We do not knowingly collect any information from any users under 13 years of age, and if it is found that an underage user has fraudulently registered, their account will be blocked from using the site any further."
nothin about jokin there, but w/e lol.  i've done worse stuff,but was only warned hahah. like everyone else already said though, some of those mods have EXTREME issues. its better here anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they probably did do me a favor


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate most "memes"... And I hate that word. The worst is, "lol u mad?", thrown around over every game I play, like way too much.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I hate most "memes"... And I hate that word. The worst is, "lol u mad?", thrown around over every game I play, like way too much.



u mad?











brah?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 17, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I hate most "memes"... And I hate that word. The worst is, "lol u mad?", thrown around over every game I play, like way too much.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I hate most "memes"... And I hate that word. The worst is, "lol u mad?", thrown around over every game I play, like way too much.


----------



## Painguy (Nov 17, 2010)

hahaha wow....see if this was GS we'd all be perma banned right now


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

Painguy said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't KNOW you're joking, that's the point. The second that you say you are underage, they are instructed to take it at face value and immediately ban you.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2010)

I lol'd when I saw this... GAMESPOT IS RUN BY RETARDS!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 17, 2010)

GameSpot is very strict with their rules. I was a member there, but I rarely open my account and use the forums since you can't do much :/


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2010)

Painguy said:
			
		

> I basically quoted the "I am 12 & what is this" meme. Then i got modded for being under aged....


You told them you were twelve years old, and you got banned for being twelve years old. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Fair, next.
> Also, Gamespot sucks, use GameFAQs.





Spoiler



they're the same place


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

You have to be over 13 to register :?
Byebye Hikaru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1 post count


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2010)

*bans everybody posting in this thread*



Jeez, even I'd be banned there.


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

You could ban yourself


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> You could ban yourself



He's powerless. Impotent. Useless. He could probably edit this post and make me look bad though.

And about the gamespot thing, its stupid, but 70% of their community is stupid too so whatever, come over to our site more. *shameless advertising*


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I lol'd when I saw this... GAMESPOT IS RUN BY RETARDS!


So not being aware of a specific meme on the internet makes somebody retarded?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to find that shit funny until I went to school one day and saw preppy girls screaming "lol epic faiiiilll" and then I lost all faith in humanity.

When cheerleaders start asking each other if they liek mudkipz, you know the world is dying. Slowly.

Fucking kids.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 17, 2010)

I like indie memes. You probably haven't heard of them. *rides off on fixie bike*


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> When cheerleaders start asking each other if they liek mudkipz, you know the world is dying. Slowly.


----------



## Crass (Nov 17, 2010)

I've gotten banned from Gamespot/GameFAGS atleast 3 times over the course of years. I drop by to check on release dates, then stay for the ridiculously retarded comments, drop a flame or two then leave. I've gotten moderated and banned for some of the stupidest shit before, and yet they seem to encourage the really retarded and pointless comments. Kinda like gbatemp....


----------



## HBK (Nov 17, 2010)

Who even uses GameSpot/GFAQ's for their boards anymore? They are full of prepubescent teens going "OMFG IMMA PWN J000" or some other stupid meme that no one cares about and instead of discussing the game itself, they just act plain stupid and idiotic.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

I was once banned on GameFAQS for saying the question of the day was stupid. (It really was.)

Insta-motherfucking-ban.

And I've been infracted on Serebii Forums countless times already for 'spamming'. Pretty weird considering I average 1 post per day, whilst a fucking idiot, who already has acquired 12,000 posts over the course of 6 months, gets nothing. I also got infracted for linking that guy to the 'Remember kids, the higher your post count, ...' image. So I decided to put it in my sig.

I haven't been infracted for that (yet).

The funniest thing about it is that it's a kiddies' forum. :l


----------



## HBK (Nov 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> And I've been infracted on *Serebii Forums* countless times already for 'spamming'. Pretty weird considering I average 1 post per day, whilst a fucking idiot, who already has acquired 12,000 posts over the course of 6 months, gets nothing. I also got infracted for linking that guy to the 'Remember kids, the higher your post count, ...' image. So I decided to put it in my sig.
> 
> I haven't been infracted for that (yet).
> 
> The funniest thing about it is that it's a *kiddies' forum*. :l



Awesome troll is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate Serebii with a passion, all he does is rip-off other sites (most of the time) and steal the spotlight so every Pokénoob goes and visits them instead of the original sources. And the site layout is fugly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 17, 2010)

Some people on the forums (and a couple of the probably 200 mods) are pretty cool, which is the only reason I stay there.

And I can talk to neo duality.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they aren't. Only the game boards are shared and the GS users are 90% more stupid than GF users, mainly because all the idiots think that GF is worse than GS because it doesn't have avatars and signature images and such, so they all flock to GS.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2010)

It's pretty fucking stupid, those moderators are probably so thin-skinned in real life that they throw power around on forums.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 18, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Spoiler


LMFAO

im gonna do that.


----------



## Painguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that I think about it...the only board that was rly sane was teh PC & Nintendo boards (PC most sane though). I guess because everyone there kinda....well they were older & had an income to buy/make their PC's & what not. or maybe...maybe im just wrong, just plain wrong.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Spoiler


my god Racist pigs I never used the forums on gamefaqs just to check release data and maybe saves for games


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 18, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Fair, next.
> Also, Gamespot sucks, use GameFAQs.


ok NEVER USE GAMEFAQS
on gbatemp they are called "game*fags*"
cause they steal all the cheats on cheats.gbatemp.net and post them claiming its theirs
they also steal some stuff from here on gbatemp.net aswell


----------



## Advi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ways to get banned from Gamespot:
~Say anything that isn't ass-kissing about a moderator or staff member
~Express an opinion
~Disagree with another member
~Have a personality


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And GameSpot should be referred to as ShitSpot


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 18, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Ways to get banned from Gamespot:
> ~Say anything that isn't ass-kissing about a moderator or staff member
> ~Express an opinion
> ~Disagree with another member
> ~Have a personality


You might as well add this:

Posting anything that might cause slightly deep thought.


I HATE HATE HATE Gamefaqs. I signed up, made a SINGLE comment (my first post!) against another member (who must have had some power, I guess) and got perma-banned. He reported me on SEVERAL offenses.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this?

They technically operate in the US and have to follow the internet protection laws... I'm thinking stupidity over malice on this one


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 18, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I'm 12 and what is this?
> 
> They technically operate in the US and have to follow the internet protection laws... I'm thinking stupidity over malice on this one


Internet Protection Laws? Some things that they ban for are totally uncalled for.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 18, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Wait your not banned. Ban. Ban. 

And so on. You're banned for having a life.


----------



## evandixon (Nov 18, 2010)

Be aware that they'll just ban everyone commenting against them in this thread for every user here with a GS account...


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 18, 2010)

I had almost 10,000 posts on GameSpot, and I left almost a year ago because of the mods. I realized that the mods were nazis, and the community was horrible.

Now I only come here, but I post like 2 posts a day if anything.


----------

